# Realtek Audio Wizard



## lmx (Dec 5, 2009)

When I switch from one user account to another, the Realtek Audio Wizard pops up asking to select what was just plugged in. How do I get this resolved?
This problem only occured after I ran a full system restore.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Uninstall and reinstall the software/drivers.


----------



## gentlejm (Dec 30, 2010)

I am having the same problem. I want to perform the uninstall/reinstall but I don't know where to find the software to reinstall.

I tried searching online and at Realtek's site but I can't find any mention of Realtek Audio Wizard software available to download/install.


----------

